# Unbricking Bionic stuck in Fastboot mode



## infolookup (Oct 4, 2011)

Hello All,

I am looking for some assistance on how to restore my bricked Droid Bionic, I updated to .893 and was trying to roll back to .886 so I can do the 4ever root hack before updating again to .893 however while trying to use rsd lite my device went into a soft brick state.

I have searched this forum and other places and tried the following however nothing seems to work, it keeps failed at flashing boot:

http://briefmobile.com/droid-bionic-...recovery-files

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/5484-r3l3.../page__st__630

http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/d...tml#post106072

http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=1262540

RSD lite 5.5/6

bionic_minimal_fxz.tar\bionic_minimal_fxz\default_ flash_targa.xml and full

Any hope or is my device bricked for good.

Thank you.


----------



## Harpdoc (Aug 3, 2011)

Try running the 901fix.bat file. It unbricked me from fastboot mode when nothing else worked. You can download it from this link:
http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/droid-bionic-forum/10577-bionic-path-saver-1-click-method.html


----------



## infolookup (Oct 4, 2011)

I actually tried http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1412339&page=2# and it worked.



> UNZIP THIS FOLDER TO YOUR DESKTOP.
> 
> put the following files on your sd ext card:
> 
> ...


----------



## Harpdoc (Aug 3, 2011)

Glad it worked! We seem to have quite a few options now--adds to the confusion but also to the number of solutions to potential problems.


----------

